# How to feed chicken necks/backs



## TejaRR (Sep 5, 2012)

Hello,
Just posted about minced beef but also wondering how everyone feeds their chicken backs/necks to their dogs. Do you just cut them up and put them in the bowl? 
Sorry new to this 
Thanks


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

I guess it would depend on the size of your dog, normally you feed as it is.


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

No cutting really, just toss into the bowl/to the dog. If a back is really big then I'll chop it in half for the smaller guy, but I usually just feed it as is.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Defrost back, hand to dog


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

I cut them up. Noodles is a shih tzu and has had teeth removed so she's very sensitive about chewing. She needs a little bone with every meal so I cut it in really small pieces and she chews those fine. 
Before her teeth problems, she used to eat them whole sometimes - but she was always sensitive about it. (Now that I think about it, she probably always had bad teeth, a lot of hairline fractures)


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

Chop it up if feeding a tiny dog,big dog whole one ,karen


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I have a greyhound, he gets a chicken frame whole. Necks are too small for him really. (they tend to cut them up in small pieces here).


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

take out of freezer, throw to dogs. Et voila!


----------



## Coffee (Sep 3, 2012)

I don't cut up the carcasses no, just throw them in the bowl :wink:

The chicken necks I feed are already chopped up (varying 1" - 3" size pieces) but only because that's the only place I could find them... I'd rather feed them whole if I had the choice.

I think it depends on the size of the dog. The bigger the dog = bigger pieces are better :smile:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Mine are all big enough I just give them whole. If I had a smaller dog, I don't know that cutting would be needed. I don't really like cutting bone anyway, unless there is a joint like separating a thigh and leg.


----------



## Carlita05 (Aug 17, 2012)

Does everyone here defrost the chicken backs or feed them straight out of the freezer??? I have to take the skin and organs off of them because we are new to raw and my danes are having poop issues... but I was wondering if once the dogs get used to it, and the organs and skin dont have to be removed, if they are being fed frozen raw or defrosted? I hope its not a stupid question!!


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Carlita05 said:


> Does everyone here defrost the chicken backs or feed them straight out of the freezer??? I have to take the skin and organs off of them because we are new to raw and my danes are having poop issues... but I was wondering if once the dogs get used to it, and the organs and skin dont have to be removed, if they are being fed frozen raw or defrosted? I hope its not a stupid question!!


I put things in the fridge to let them defrost a bit. But sometimes they will still be kind of icey when I feed them. I have fed things like chicken quarters straight out of the freezer though, if I have forgotten to pull it out beforehand. My labs can plow through the frozen things pretty quickly. So really it is up to you, if you want to feed things like chicken backs straight from the feezer or defrost them first. I prefer to feed things defrosted, or at least partially defrosted. If you have a gulper or something though, feeding frozen can help slow them down.


----------

